# Beginner needs a router...



## Arctic Jack (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello,

I’m brand new to woodworking and would like to try my hand at making a few small items. I’m interested in making things like this small game and wooden boxes of all sizes and all designs. 




















With me being new I’ve no idea what type of router I should be looking for. Through my preliminary research I’m guessing a plunge router would be best for me. I’m unsure whether a ¼ inch or ½ inch router would be best. Would the ½ inch be too big and unwieldy for doing small, fine detailed and accurate work?

Here are two I’ve been looking at. I can't post links yet so you may have to google them. I'm from the UK i'm not sure if they're available in the U.S.

Bosch GOF900CE Router 1/4inch 900w

Trend T11EK 1/2 2000w

Any advice on what type of router would be appropriate for me would great! I'm looking for something good quality and will last me for many years and be capable of various different kinds of jobs. 

Thank you.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

see response in other thread.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Jack,

I would recommend a router with 1/2 collet, as it will work with both 1/2 and 1/4 inch bits. A plunge router is more flexible than a fixed base, but with some tradeoffs. Look for a router that can swap between a fixed and plunge base. 

A 2hp router can do a great number of tasks, and is not too unwieldy for smaller projects.

I also have laminate trimmer that comes in quite handy for small jobs.

I'm sure there are 2000 other opinions out there, but these are my thoughts.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Doug, when is a fixed base more use?

I ask because they are virtually unknown in Europe. I always understood that the plunging base was introduced as an improvement on fixed base. The only fixed base one I own was given to me virtually as a museum piece and is probably 50yrs old. It doesn't even take modern bits and uses threaded ones like milling cutters.

Cheers

Peter


----------

